# Burstner Delphin T700 Performance



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone have experience of swapping the horrendous fitted oven for a microwave? How difficult is it on a scale of 1 to 10 (1 being very difficult)? Any particular type / size of microwave? Any other points to note? Thanks......


----------

